# fat sap cherry



## davduckman2010 (Oct 24, 2014)

going to slice up some more logs this weekend includeing this fat sap cherry logs i drop earlier this year . more maple and black walnut. heres a nice block off the stump of cherry

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 9 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin (Oct 24, 2014)

Whoa Duck that's some nasty stuff. I'l definitely be watching for some of that!


----------



## davduckman2010 (Oct 24, 2014)

what shape and form kevin-- boards/ slab / block ? let me know the millers comeing over sunday . ill have him cut you off a backstrap or something off that fat stubby log ima smashing ducks and geese tomorrow opening day

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## Sprung (Oct 24, 2014)

Mmm, cherry - a favorite of mine! And nice and ugly! Very nice piece, Duck!


----------



## Kevin (Oct 24, 2014)

Duck thank you so much I could go for a piece or two measuring 24 x 12 x 3  and I could resaw from there. I can start a thread or you can whenever you wants. Go smash some birds first and make some jerky and don't forget to cook up a nice batch of shrums. You are living the life Duck - I guess we all are.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## SENC (Oct 24, 2014)

Good shootin'!



davduckman2010 said:


> what shape and form kevin-- boards/ slab / block ? let me know the millers comeing over sunday . ill have him cut you off a backstrap or something off that fat stubby log ima smashing ducks and geese tomorrow opening day


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 24, 2014)

I do not think you have a tag for that son and I will have to confiscate it!!!!!!!

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## davduckman2010 (Oct 25, 2014)

Mike1950 said:


> I do not think you have a tag for that son and I will have to confiscate it!!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 62579


what tag what wood I don't know nothing  officer

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 25, 2014)

davduckman2010 said:


> what tag what wood I don't know nothing  officer



Open that door son or else.


----------



## davduckman2010 (Oct 25, 2014)

cops don't realy act like this do they ????? if I don't open the door maybe he will go away.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## davduckman2010 (Oct 25, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Duck thank you so much I could go for a piece or two measuring 24 x 12 x 3  and I could resaw from there. I can start a thread or you can whenever you wants. Go smash some birds first and make some jerky and don't forget to cook up a nice batch of shrums. You are living the life Duck - I guess we all are.


will do kevin ill cut it into 3 in slabs and see how many I get out of it

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Oct 29, 2014)

Hey Duck,
I would like a price on one of those 3x12x24 slabs. Just looks way too cool .
Thanks ,Davd

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Oct 29, 2014)

David Van Asperen said:


> Hey Duck,
> I would like a price on one of those 3x12x24 slabs. Just looks way too cool .
> Thanks ,Davd


dave just getting everything stickered and separated got tons of stuff piled ill see what I can come up with for you soon .


----------



## David Van Asperen (Oct 29, 2014)

Thanks ,I am in no particular hurry so take your time and make sure you take time to hunt a little.
Dave

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

